# terrible way to end your day



## JonMikal (May 18, 2005)

caught this yesterday.  now i normally wouldnt have posted this but the second pic contains something i want to see if anyone else notices but me (remember, i do take meds for back pain  :greenpbl: ) if no one else sees anything; i didnt either :lmao: :


----------



## Corry (May 18, 2005)

I see the shape of a person in the flames...is that it?

EDIT: A person that looks like they have a football tucked under thier arm, to be exact.


----------



## errant_star (May 18, 2005)

I think I see someone doing a jig or a highland dance of some sort ...

or maybe I just need some of those meds :mrgreen:


----------



## Corry (May 18, 2005)

Wait...now it kinda looks like the football holding person is kissing anothe person...I think I see another face in the flames.  JonMikal, you slipped some of your drugs in my drink, didn't you?


----------



## aprilraven (May 18, 2005)

this is scary... cause if you dont see this, and someone else doesnt see this... then i need the pain pills..cause this is me without drugs...  

in the flames, i can spot a "something" crawling in the flames out of the black smoke, toward the windshield...a face/head  alien.... 

:crazy: 

ok, jon, i hope thats what you saw...if not, the men with white coats will be following me soon, and i can't run that fast.....but maybe i can get great shots of the patients in there with me.....if i can get the voices in my head to hush....!!


----------



## Corry (May 18, 2005)

Also...that's a weird spot for a flag magnet.


----------



## errant_star (May 18, 2005)

core_17 said:
			
		

> Wait...now it kinda looks like the football holding person is kissing anothe person...I think I see another face in the flames. JonMikal, you slipped some of your drugs in my drink, didn't you?


 
I see the kiss too ... but I still stick to the highland dancing theory :mrgreen: 

sorry AprilRaven .. I'm not seeing the 'thing' in the smoke


----------



## JonMikal (May 18, 2005)

you're on the right track and i see what you're talking about, but what i see i saw immediately and sat back in my chair. i guess if you study this long enough you'll see a host of images; kinda like looking at clouds. hmmmmm, this has proven thus far that no one else sees what i see....a few more "i dont see its" then i wont claim to either.  (dont wanna be the forum looneytoon) and no Chase, that wasn't an idea for a title :Joker:

aprilraven - you're getting warm


----------



## Meysha (May 18, 2005)

Oh wow! I also saw the kissing faces but I also see two faces coming out of that red area in the black smoke! One of them looks like they're biting on something and the other one looks really creepy... hehe almost like an evil fish.


----------



## Chiller (May 18, 2005)

O.K.  I dont do any meds, and dont drink...but I see the grim reaper ...right in the middle of the flame.  He looks to be on a horse. I can only see the top of him.   Hmm...hard to explain where it is, but it is directly under the "head" of the football player.


----------



## OBrien (May 18, 2005)

Playing with the brightness on my monitor a bit, I can see a head/face effect in the black smoke, a bit like a genie escaping a bottle. Or I think I do.... Can also see the person/kiss in the flames.

Maybe it's those back pain meds that help you see all those wonderful shots the rest of us miss Jon?


----------



## Corry (May 18, 2005)

Almost looks like the windshield wipers are on, and like there's fluid on the windshield, but I figured that it was just that the glass broke.  I dunno though, JM. You're gonna tell us, right?  It's not fair to keep us in suspense!


----------



## terri (May 18, 2005)

The blob of fire to the right looks like a penguin to me, with his back to the camera facing the more obvious shape of the "person".  

I've also been studying the black plume of smoke for something obscene, but have so far been bitterly disappointed.   Perhaps if you spread those pain pills around, Jon, we'd be more imaginative.   :mrgreen:


----------



## LaFoto (May 18, 2005)

Well, first: this is, indeed, no way in which I would want to end my day!
Surprisingly (or not so, actually) you manage to make a nice photo of this terrible (for the car owner) scene! As always... 

And well, I see the "male" flames (on his knees) kissing the "female" flames, and somewhere in their lower middle there are "connection flames"...


----------



## ShutteredEye (May 18, 2005)

Looks like a dog sitting there, or a pig.  the flames.  Sitting on his haunches facing the front of the car.


----------



## Meysha (May 18, 2005)

He he he. I see Crush Duuuude! You know - from Finding Nemo. He's that footballer's arm part on the bonnet and he's facing towards the left... but it's only the turtles head. That has to be what jon's freaking out about.


----------



## bluesaphyer (May 18, 2005)

When I focused my eyes on the darkest area of the smoke I immediatly saw a evil dog/wolf head thing with fire coming out of its mouth. :evil: Now the more I look the more it creeps me out!

AprilRaven - Don't Worry.  I see the face in the fire/smoke also.  It looks like a cross between an alien and a child!  Creepy!

JonMikal - Possibly whatever you saw, maybe you saw it immediately because you were looking at a higher res/bigger picture than we are? Maybe it got compressed out too much when you uploaded it?

Julie


----------



## JonMikal (May 18, 2005)

bluesaphyer said:
			
		

> When I focused my eyes on the darkest area of the smoke I immediatly saw a evil dog/wolf head thing with fire coming out of its mouth. :evil: Now the more I look the more it creeps me out!


 
bingo! i describe it as a black fire-breathing skull with an afro coming at me :shock:. i tried to outline what i saw to give you an idea.  btw, you guys are doing well enough on your own without meds.....you scare me!


----------



## Meysha (May 18, 2005)

I think you've just proven that we all need the men with the white coats more than you do!


----------



## ShutteredEye (May 18, 2005)

I'm not crazy!!!


----------



## terri (May 18, 2005)

Oh....bummer....an evil dog/wolf head thing.... No wonder I couldn't find anything obscene.     Ah well, back to work it is!


----------



## LaFoto (May 18, 2005)

Neither am I, but I can't outline what I see ... it'd be banned from this "family friendly forum"... all you'd get to see would be *************'s! Heehee.


----------



## bluesaphyer (May 18, 2005)

Yea I got it right!  

Now if I could just get all these creepy images out of my head!  :-(  I'm a big wuss, the tiniest things will creep me out all day. lol!

Julie


----------



## ferny (May 18, 2005)

I see a distinctly evil face with massive ears in the first.

In the second I see a fondling couple. Their mouth slightly apart and the man in the smoke has his hand on the woman's thigh, her leg bent and not touching the ground.


Hey, it's better than dead babies.


----------



## ferny (May 18, 2005)

****. Take a look at the first image. To the right is a small piece of white smoke. It's a sodding praying angel!!!


----------



## Chiller (May 18, 2005)

This is the Grim Reaper I see.


----------



## M @ k o (May 18, 2005)

Wow thatz cool. Kinda looks like an Angel exposing itz right wing. Very cool shot.


----------



## LittleMan (May 18, 2005)

ferny said:
			
		

> ****. Take a look at the first image. To the right is a small piece of white smoke. It's a sodding praying angel!!!


that's what I first saw...


----------



## bogleric (May 18, 2005)

wow... it is amazing what you can find when you let you mind be creative.  Very nice....


----------



## elsaspet (May 18, 2005)

I see a kinda Devil face in the smoke.  Kinda like some of the 911 photos.


----------



## bluesaphyer (May 18, 2005)

lol! Here's the shape of the dog head:







Edit: Snout is the the word I was looking for ... not muzzle!  The lighter area forms the snout then the fire is the open mouth.

Julie


----------



## JonMikal (May 18, 2005)

well wasnt this fun. i never saw any of the other images until you pointed them out; i was fixated on the monster thing. very cool stuff and thanks for playing the exciting game: "im on drugs and i can prove it"


----------



## Meysha (May 18, 2005)

Here's what I saw in the pic.
The turtle from Finding Nemo
And the weird two heads in the smoke.


----------



## JonMikal (May 18, 2005)

Meysha said:
			
		

> Here's what I saw in the pic.
> The turtle from Finding Nemo
> And the weird two heads in the smoke.


 
cool!


----------



## aprilraven (May 18, 2005)

hey jon, i think we see the same thing, so one of us should be scared, thinking its you!!  but the rest of ya'll are killing me... i do see the reaper....and i have yet to see the couple...but still looking..!!!!

also, it looks like the head i see could have a body, arm on the car...in flames...which is even worse than my alien.....jon, this is really been fun...thanks!!! cool to have this many people playing......

jon, two words..."MORE DRUGS".......(wait...i'm supposed to say, just say no..right??)


----------



## pyagid (May 18, 2005)

mountainlander said:
			
		

> I'm not crazy!!!



I am looking at the same shape, but what i first saw was a guy on 1 hand and a knee, punching the ground

-paul


----------



## JonMikal (May 18, 2005)

i see that too!


----------



## doenoe (May 18, 2005)

I saw a shark head eating the headlight.............think im on my own on that one


----------



## Fadi (May 18, 2005)

wow

I think i need meds...


----------



## omeletteman (May 18, 2005)

This reminds me of that picture that was circulating after 9/11 of the "face of satan" that could "clearly" be seen in the smoke coming out of the towers. Its crazy how if you stare at flame/smoke/clouds for long enough, you can see pretty much anything. For the record, i didn't see the hidden picture, but now that its been brought up, I can see where your coming from. Cool pics, I'll have to go set fire to a few things and take pics of them.


----------



## JonMikal (May 18, 2005)

omeletteman said:
			
		

> This reminds me of that picture that was circulating after 9/11 of the "face of satan" that could "clearly" be seen in the smoke coming out of the towers. Its crazy how if you stare at flame/smoke/clouds for long enough, you can see pretty much anything. For the record, i didn't see the hidden picture, but now that its been brought up, I can see where your coming from. Cool pics, I'll have to go set fire to a few things and take pics of them.


----------



## mentos_007 (May 19, 2005)

I see two men fighting!!! the one has just hit the second one! and I see one of them in the first picture (in the flame) too... and I did not drink today... really really


----------

